# What be your pirate name ?..........



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.piratequiz.com/
I be......Mad Dog Rackham 
Part crazy, part mangy, all rabid, you're the pirate all the others fear might just snap soon. You have the good fortune of having a good name, since Rackham (pronounced RACKem, not rack-ham) is one of the coolest sounding surnames for a pirate. Arr!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Arr! I be known as Dread Pirate Read -Like the famous Dread Pirate Roberts, you have a keen head for how to make a profit. Even through many pirates have a reputation for not being the brightest souls on earth, you defy the sterotypes. You've got taste and education. Arr!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

ARRR! I be known as Iron Anne Flint

A pirate's life isn't easy; it takes a tough person. That's okay with you, though, since you a tough person. Like the rock flint, you're hard and sharp. But, also like flint, you're easily chipped, and sparky. Arr!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Iron Jack Flint 


A pirate's life isn't easy; it takes a tough person. That's okay with you, though, 
since you a tough person. Like the rock flint, you're hard and sharp. But, also like flint, 
you're easily chipped, and sparky. Arr! 

 ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR Mateys!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

My pirate name is: 
Mad Tom Roberts 

Every pirate is a little bit crazy. You, though, are more than just a little bit. Two things complete your pirate persona: style and swagger. Maybe a little too much swagger sometimes -- but who really cares? Arr!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your pirate name is: 
Dirty Anne Cash

You're the pirate everyone else wants to throw in the ocean -- not to get rid of you, you understand; just to get rid of the smell [Hey, I did say I bathed daily!]. You're musical, and you've got a certain style if not flair. You'll do just fine. Arr!


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Bloody Roger Read 

Every pirate lives for something different. For some, it's the open sea. For others (the masochists), it's the food. For me, it's definitely the fighting. Even through many pirates have a reputation for not being the brightest souls on earth, I defy the sterotypes. I've got taste and education. Arr!


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

Mad Roger Rackham 


Every pirate is a little bit crazy. You, though, are more than just a little bit. You have the good fortune of having a good name, since Rackham (pronounced RACKem, not rack-ham) is one of the coolest sounding surnames for a pirate. Arr!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I am Iron Tom Kidd


he is just a badd ASS!!! bleee DAT!!!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Me pirate name be Iron Harry Flint yaaaar


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Iron Tom Roberts...a pirate like phrase applies...


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

howlin mad jack said:


> Iron Tom Roberts...a pirate like phrase applies...


Howling Mad Jack sounds like a better pirate name.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Iron Charity Flint is my name, and sailing the seas is my game.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Mad Prudentilla Kidd

Every pirate is a little bit crazy. You, though, are more than just a little bit. Even though you're not always the traditional swaggering gallant, your steadiness and planning make you a fine, reliable pirate. Arr!


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

Captain Jack 'Blood Drinker' Cook, Vampire of the Seas at your service!
I nay want your vessel, your gold or your jewels...but I'll have them anyways! 'Tis turnin' the seas red I'm after and I be _thirsty!_


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

My pirate name is: Black William Rackham

Like anyone confronted with the harshness of robbery on the high seas, you can be pessimistic at times. You have the good fortune of having a good name, since Rackham (pronounced RACKem, not rack-ham) is one of the coolest sounding surnames for a pirate. Arr!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Iron Jack Kidd


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Your pirate name is: 
Bloody Anne Read 









Every pirate lives for something different. For some, it's the open sea. For others (the masochists), it's the food. For you, it's definitely the fighting. Even through many pirates have a reputation for not being the brightest souls on earth, you defy the sterotypes. You've got taste and education. Arr!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Black Sam Rackham









Like anyone confronted with the harshness of robbery on the high seas, you can be pessimistic at times.


----------

